# Quanti calci in culo



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

http://www.repubblica.it/2009/04/se.../sacrestano-svastica/sacrestano-svastica.html


Questo è l'esempio dell'idiozia e di come la chiesa sia ridotta ai minimi termini.
A questo prete lo prenderei volentieri a calci nel culo.


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/2009/04/se.../sacrestano-svastica/sacrestano-svastica.html
> 
> 
> Questo è l'esempio dell'idiozia e di come la chiesa sia ridotta ai minimi termini.
> A questo prete lo prenderei volentieri a calci nel culo.


Voleva imitare lo stile del suo megadirettore, una sessantina di anni fa... un leccachiappe ritardato!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Voleva imitare lo stile del suo megadirettore, una sessantina di anni fa... un leccachiappe ritardato!


ma hai visto che faccia di culo???
mettere la svastica  ...
ma sti cazzo di preti non dovrebbero credere solo in Dio?


----------



## lale75 (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma hai visto che faccia di culo???
> mettere la svastica ...
> ma sti cazzo di preti non dovrebbero credere solo in Dio?


 
Se molti di loro credessero almeno in Dio sarebbe già qualcosa....se vado a messa e vedo sulla porta della chiesa uno così giuro che lo abbatto con un candeliere sulla testa


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se molti di loro credessero almeno in Dio sarebbe già qualcosa....se vado a messa e vedo sulla porta della chiesa uno così giuro che lo abbatto con un candeliere sulla testa


sì credo che anch'io gli metterei le mani addosso...


----------



## Old Zyp (24 Aprile 2009)

io senza saper leggere e scrivere mi son sbattezzato, uno in meno alla loro conta 

cmq questo è il prete più brasato che abbia mai visto


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

E anche questo imbecille, comunque, come tutti quelli che non sanno di cosa parlano, confonde il fascismo italiano, vissuto da italiani e che in altre situazioni sarebbe finito in farsa come tutto in questo paese, con il nazionalsocialismo tedesco che invece pilotò l'Europa nella guerra e nelle stragi.
Se almeno 'sti nostalgici del cazzo studiassero un pò la storia.......


----------



## lale75 (24 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E anche questo imbecille, comunque, come tutti quelli che non sanno di cosa parlano, confonde il fascismo italiano, vissuto da italiani e che in altre situazioni sarebbe finito in farsa come tutto in questo paese, con il nazionalsocialismo tedesco che invece pilotò l'Europa nella guerra e nelle stragi.
> Se almeno 'sti nostalgici del cazzo studiassero un pò la storia.......


 
Non possono, devono studiare il latino


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E anche questo imbecille, comunque, come tutti quelli che non sanno di cosa parlano, confonde il fascismo italiano, vissuto da italiani e che in altre situazioni sarebbe finito in farsa come tutto in questo paese, con il nazionalsocialismo tedesco che invece pilotò l'Europa nella guerra e nelle stragi.
> Se almeno 'sti nostalgici del cazzo studiassero un pò la storia.......



ma appunto. Sei di destra? cazzi tuoi , niente di male ma nazista è ben altra cosa.
Che coglione


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> *Se molti di loro credessero almeno in Dio* sarebbe già qualcosa....se vado a messa e vedo sulla porta della chiesa uno così giuro che lo abbatto con un candeliere sulla testa


Penso che la maggior parte di loro non ci creda affatto...


----------



## brugola (24 Aprile 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> io senza saper leggere e scrivere mi son sbattezzato, uno in meno alla loro conta
> 
> cmq questo è il prete più brasato che abbia mai visto


ma come si fa a sbatezzarsi?
ridai indietro il bavaglino e il sonaglietto?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Penso che la maggior parte di loro non ci creda affatto...



bhè. adesso non esageriamo..
cazzo si fanno preti a fare?


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

Io posso dire di essere essenzialmente di destra (moderata), ma da qui alla nostalgia per il pelatone e la repubblica di Salò ce ne corre.


----------



## lale75 (24 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma come si fa a sbatezzarsi?
> ridai indietro il bavaglino e il sonaglietto?


 

Già come si fa? C'è un rito?


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E anche questo imbecille, comunque, come tutti quelli che non sanno di cosa parlano, confonde il fascismo italiano, vissuto da italiani e che in altre situazioni sarebbe finito in farsa come tutto in questo paese, con il nazionalsocialismo tedesco che invece pilotò l'Europa nella guerra e nelle stragi.
> Se almeno 'sti nostalgici del cazzo studiassero un pò la storia.......


 Ma è stato una farsa, una tragica farsa. Il fascismo italiano fu una mortale barzelletta.
Il nazionalsocialismo, come tu dici (per motivi etnici culturali geografici) è stato tutt'altra cosa.


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè. adesso non esageriamo..
> cazzo si fanno preti a fare?


Non esagero affatto... la maggior parte dei preti che vedi non aveva una vera vocazione. Prima fare il prete era un ottimo modo di sfuggire alla fame e trovare un'occupazione, tra l'altro parecchio influente.
Per i preti giovani, quelli di oggi, le cose sono cambiate... infatti le vocazioni sono rarissime.


----------



## Old Zyp (24 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma come si fa a sbatezzarsi?
> ridai indietro il bavaglino e il sonaglietto?


 
uè capoccia, guarda ed inginocchiatti alla presenza delle margherita Hack 

http://www.uaar.it/laicita/sbattezzo/

cmq nulla di che, è solo una presa di posizione nulla più, uno può anche pensare sia una gran stronzata


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma come si fa a sbatezzarsi?
> ridai indietro il bavaglino e il sonaglietto?


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Già come si fa? C'è un rito?


Celebrare un rito per annullare un altro rito in cui non si crede è un controsenso.

Se il battesimo lasciasse un segno visibile sarei daccordo per la sua cancellazione, ma visto che di segni non ne lascia che ci si "sbattezza" a fare?


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma appunto. *Sei di destra? cazzi tuoi , niente di male ma nazista è ben altra cosa*.
> Che coglione


 Che poi molti non sanno che c'erano anche nazisti di "sinistra"...


----------



## Old Zyp (24 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Celebrare un rito per annullare un altro rito in cui non si crede è un controsenso.
> 
> Se il battesimo lasciasse un segno visibile sarei daccordo per la sua cancellazione, ma visto che di segni non ne lascia che ci si "sbattezza" a fare?


 
leggi nel sito, ne ho già discusso per giorni


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che poi molti non sanno che c'erano anche nazisti di "sinistra"...



io non lo sapevo infatti


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma è stato una farsa, una tragica farsa. Il fascismo italiano fu una mortale barzelletta.
> Il nazionalsocialismo, come tu dici (per motivi etnici culturali geografici) è stato tutt'altra cosa.


Già la sorte ha voluto che l'Italia, che aveva, si, un coglione al comando, ma non abbastanza in gamba da piantar grane serie, se ne facesse prestare uno migliore dalla Germania


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non lo sapevo infatti


Le SA (Squadre d'Assalto) furono sterminate tutte nella "Notte dei lunghi Coltelli" (Nacht der langen Messer) nel 1934.
Erano l'ala sinistra del partito nazionalsocialista, quella di tendenza rivoluzionaria più avanzata, totalmente anticapitalista e fortemente socialista.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> leggi nel sito, ne ho già discusso per giorni


Perdonami, ma non ho voglia di andare a cercare.
COmunque penso che si a assurdo: sarebbe come se uno che avesse subito un esorcismo, non credendoci....... se lo facesse togliere!
Se non ci crede cosa toglie cosa?


----------



## Old Zyp (24 Aprile 2009)

non è una questione di credere o di rito in sè è una puera questione di numeri di conta, un due tre ed io li non ci son più semplice senza tante cavolate

la penso come te sull'utilità di cancellare ciò in cui non si crede 

Scusate L'ot per l'Alce pigro  

	
	
		
		
	


	






*per coerenza*: se non si è più cattolici non v’è alcuna ragione per essere considerati ancora tali da chi non si ritiene più degni della propria stima;
*per mandare un chiaro segnale* a tutti i livelli della gerarchia ecclesiastica;
*per una questione di democrazia*: troppo spesso il clero cattolico, convinto di rivolgersi a tutta la popolazione della propria parrocchia, “invade” la vita altrui (pensiamo alle benedizioni natalizie o, più banalmente, al rumore prodotto dalle campane). Si crea così una sorta di “condizionamento ambientale” e si diffonde la convinzione che bisogna battezzare, cresimare, confessarsi e sposarsi in chiesa per non essere discriminati all’interno della propria comunità. Abbattere questo muro, rivendicando con orgoglio la propria identità di ateo o agnostico, è una battaglia essenziale per vivere in una società veramente libera e laica.
*per la voglia di far crescere il numero degli sbattezzati*, contrapponendolo alla rivendicazione cattolica di rappresentare il 96% della popolazione italiana;
*perché si fa parte di gruppi “maltrattati”* dalla Chiesa cattolica: gay, donne, conviventi, ricercatori…
*per rivendicare la propria identità* nei passaggi importanti della propria vita. Non essere più cattolici comporta l’esclusione dai sacramenti, l’esclusione dall’incarico di padrino per battesimo e cresima, la necessità di una licenza per l’ammissione al matrimonio (misto), la privazione delle esequie ecclesiastiche in mancanza di segni di ripensamento da parte dell’interessato. Significa quindi non dover sottostare alle richieste del proprio futuro coniuge di voler soddisfare la parentela con un rito in chiesa, non vedersi rifilare un’estrema unzione (magari mentre si è immobilizzati), e avere la relativa sicurezza che i propri eredi non effettueranno una cerimonia funebre in contrasto con i propri orientamenti.
*per non essere considerati, dalla stessa legge italiana, «sudditi» delle gerarchie ecclesiastiche*. Il _Catechismo della Chiesa cattolica_ rammenta (nn. 1267 e 1269) che il battesimo _«incorpora alla Chiesa»_ e _«il battezzato non appartiene più a se stesso […] perciò è chiamato […] a essere «obbediente» e «sottomesso» ai capi della Chiesa»_. Qualora non lo siano, le autorità ecclesiastiche sono giuridicamente autorizzate a “richiamare” pubblicamente il battezzato. Nel 1958 il vescovo di Prato definì «pubblici peccatori e concubini» una coppia di battezzati sposatasi civilmente. La coppia subì gravi danni economici, intentò una causa al vescovo e la perse: essendo ancora formalmente cattolici, continuavano infatti a essere sottoposti all’autorità ecclesiastica. Ogni prelato può dunque tranquillamente permettersi esternazioni denigratorie nei confronti dei battezzati: perché rischiare?
*per un vantaggio economico*: se si è battezzati e capita di dover lavorare, anche saltuariamente, in Paesi come la Germania o l’Austria, si finisce per essere tassati per la propria appartenenza alla Chiesa cattolica, e in modo assai salato (anche 60 euro al mese su uno stipendio di 2.000 euro&#8230 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .
in primis cerimonia funebre in contrasto con i propri orientamenti come è successo ad un mio caro amico ed ancor oggi non me ne do pace, lui me lo disse più volte ed invece, tutto ciò che mai avrebbe voluto vivere


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Già la sorte ha voluto che l'Italia, che aveva, si, un coglione al comando, ma non abbastanza in gamba da piantar grane serie, se ne facesse prestare uno migliore dalla Germania


 Noi però avremo sempre il grande merito di aver fatto perdere la seconda guerra mondiale alla Germania. Se non fossimo stati loro alleati, quasi certamente i trenta chilometri che nell'inverno del '41 li separavavano da Mosca, sarebbero stati percorsi. 
E la guerra vinta.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le SA (Squadre d'Assalto) furono sterminate tutte nella "Notte dei lunghi Coltelli" (Nacht der langen Messer) nel 1934.
> Erano l'ala sinistra del partito nazionalsocialista, quella di tendenza rivoluzionaria più avanzata, totalmente anticapitalista e fortemente socialista.


Mi è venuto in questo momento un pensiero: probabilmente il Medioevo europeo non è in realtà finito con l'Illuminismo, bensì con la seconda guerra mondiale, che fu l'ultimo vero colpo di coda dello spirito violento medievale. Da allora, per quanto con alti e bassi, il mondo è stato davvero diverso.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> non è una questione di credere o di rito in sè è una puera questione di numeri di conta, un due tre ed io li non ci son più semplice senza tante cavolate
> 
> la penso come te sull'utilità di cancellare ciò in cui non si crede
> 
> ...


Cacchio, non avevo considerato il segno "burocratico" del battesimo! Hai ragione. Ok, mandami i modui che li compilo, li firmo col sangue e li spedisco subito!


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi è venuto in questo momento un pensiero: probabilmente il Medioevo europeo non è in realtà finito con l'Illuminismo, bensì con la seconda guerra mondiale, che fu l'ultimo vero colpo di coda dello spirito violento medievale. Da allora, per quanto con alti e bassi, il mondo è stato davvero diverso.


Io credo che sia giusto il confine storico classico... con la scoperta dell'america e il rinascimento europeo, si entra in un'altra epoca.
Però hai ragione, lo spirito medievale ebbe un rigurgito evidente con la Germania hitleriana.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma hai visto che faccia di culo???
> mettere la svastica ...
> ma sti cazzo di preti non dovrebbero credere solo in Dio?


ma non è un prete.. è un sacrestano.
qui la chiesa non c'entra nulla. è lui che è fuori di cranio.
ha preso a manganellate uno che cercava di forzare la cassetta delle offerte, tanto per dire...


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Noi però avremo sempre il grande merito di aver fatto perdere la seconda guerra mondiale alla Germania. Se non fossimo stati loro alleati, quasi certamente i trenta chilometri che nell'inverno del '41 li separavavano da Mosca, sarebbero stati percorsi.
> E la guerra vinta.


Eh, queste si, che sono soddisfazioni....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(a quel pensiero, mai stato così contento di far parte di un popolo di coglioni)


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non è un prete.. è un sacrestano.
> qui la chiesa non c'entra nulla. è lui che è fuori di cranio.
> ha preso a manganellate uno che cercava di forzare la cassetta delle offerte, tanto per dire...


 Manco prete... sacrestano...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non è un prete.. è un sacrestano.
> qui la chiesa non c'entra nulla. è lui che è fuori di cranio.
> ha preso a manganellate uno che cercava di forzare la cassetta delle offerte, tanto per dire...


cacchio hai ragione anna! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












che pirla sono??










comunque i preti dovevano prenderlo a calci in culo


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Eh, queste si, che sono soddisfazioni.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per questo sotto sotto ci odiano ancora...


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io credo che sia giusto il confine storico classico... con la scoperta dell'america e il rinascimento europeo, si entra in un'altra epoca.
> Però hai ragione, lo spirito medievale ebbe un rigurgito evidente con la Germania hitleriana.


A parte la Germania, pensa comunque allo spirito dell'epoca, fatto comunque di colonialismo e militarismo, di gusto per prevaricazione e dominio, di apologia della forza. Tutto quanto è seguito ha comunque mostrato un allontanamento deciso da questi principi, se non nei fatti, quantomeno nella forma ideologica.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per questo sotto sotto ci odiano ancora...


Il nazionalismo  e lo spirito guerriero fa ancora parte del sostrato tedesco. Ancora oggi in molti vengono in Italia a far le ferie come se andassero nelle loro "colonie del Sud".


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cacchio hai ragione anna!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sicuramente qualcosa gli avranno detto. ma 'sto qua si crede il capetto della parrocchia.. secondo me anche il prete ha paura di prendersi una randellata se lo caccia via.


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A parte la Germania, pensa comunque allo spirito dell'epoca,* fatto comunque di colonialismo e militarismo, di gusto per prevaricazione e dominio, di apologia della forza*. Tutto quanto è seguito ha comunque mostrato un allontanamento deciso da questi principi, se non nei fatti, quantomeno nella forma ideologica.


 Quelli esistono tutt'ora. Sono solo più sofisticati e meno evidenti, per tranquillizzare le coscienze.
Io mi riferivo alla strada della rivalutazione del misticismo nordico, al mito del sangue e della terra, ed allo spirito magico che il nazionalsocialismo percorse.


----------



## brugola (24 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Manco prete... sacrestano...


sottococo...


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sottococo...


 Tu mi capisci...


----------



## Old giobbe (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/2009/04/se.../sacrestano-svastica/sacrestano-svastica.html
> 
> 
> Questo è l'esempio dell'idiozia e di come la chiesa sia ridotta ai minimi termini.
> A questo prete lo prenderei volentieri a calci nel culo.


È un sacrestano: spazza la chiesa, accende le candele e regola l'ora in cui devono suonare le campane.
Il sacrestano della chiesa del mio paese di origine è un mio lontano parente ed è omosessuale dichiarato. Il parroco non ha nessuna responsabilità riguardo alle sue idee e al suo modo di vivere.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quelli esistono tutt'ora. Sono solo più sofisticati e meno evidenti, per tranquillizzare le coscienze.
> Io mi riferivo alla strada della rivalutazione del misticismo nordico, al mito del sangue e della terra, ed allo spirito magico che il nazionalsocialismo percorse.


Non nego che quei valori di violenza e forza esistano ancora (siamo ancora bestie), ma penso che lo spirito con i quali li si pratica sia radicalmente cambiato. E non si tratta solo di fini applicazioni di ipocrisia.
Misticismo  e spirito magico furono solo una delle tante  forme per vestire istinti più semplici e terreni. Emotivamente efficacissimi, senza dubbio, purtroppo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> È un sacrestano: spazza la chiesa, accende le candele e regola l'ora in cui devono suonare le campane.
> Il sacrestano della chiesa del mio paese di origine è un mio lontano parente ed è omosessuale dichiarato. Il parroco non ha nessuna responsabilità riguardo alle sue idee e al suo modo di vivere.


Te pareva se non dovevamo sentire i soliti scaricabarile canonici.
Ciao Giobbino, come va?


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non nego che quei valori di violenza e forza esistano ancora (siamo ancora bestie), ma penso che lo spirito con i quali li si pratica sia radicalmente cambiato. E non si tratta solo di fini applicazioni di ipocrisia.
> *Misticismo e spirito magico furono solo una delle tante forme per vestire istinti più semplici e terreni. Emotivamente efficacissimi, senza dubbio, purtroppo*.


Non sono d'accordo, ci credevano realmente anche le alte sfere.
Alcune cerimonie magiche praticate in segreto dai vertici delle SS (come quella dell'aria chiusa o densa), la teoria della terra cava (che doveva essere dimostrata da costosi esperimenti col radar), le spedizioni in Tibet alla ricerca del re del mondo, e tante altre cose lo dimostrano.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> È un sacrestano: spazza la chiesa, accende le candele e regola l'ora in cui devono suonare le campane.
> Il sacrestano della chiesa del mio paese di origine è un mio lontano parente ed è omosessuale dichiarato. Il parroco non ha nessuna responsabilità riguardo alle sue idee e al suo modo di vivere.


infatti mi son data della pirla da sola... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ciao Giobbino... che punizione mi dai??


----------



## Old giobbe (24 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Te pareva se non dovevamo sentire i soliti scaricabarile canonici.
> Ciao Giobbino, come va?





Asudem ha detto:


> infatti mi son data della pirla da sola...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao, va bene.
Nessuna punizione!


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> È un sacrestano: spazza la chiesa, accende le candele e regola l'ora in cui devono suonare le campane.
> *Il sacrestano della chiesa del mio paese di origine è un mio lontano parente ed è omosessuale dichiarato. Il parroco non ha nessuna responsabilità riguardo alle sue idee e al suo modo di vivere.*


a ecco. il paragone ci stava tutto...


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

*Ma quando mai...*



giobbe ha detto:


> Ciao, va bene.
> Nessuna punizione!


 riempila di mazzate!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a ecco. il paragone ci stava tutto...


nazista, omossessuale...ma che minchia di cacate dici giobbino??


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> nazista, omossessuale...ma che minchia di cacate dici giobbino??


 Infatti... tra l'altro i nazisti trucidavano gli omosessuali. Anche i preti, prima della rivoluzione francese, li mettevano al rogo... e coi semi di finocchio (da cui l'appellativo) per farli ardere più lentamente e soffrire di più.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti... tra l'altro i nazisti trucidavano gli omosessuali. Anche i preti, prima della rivoluzione francese, li mettevano al rogo... *e coi semi di finocchio (da cui l'appellativo) per farli ardere più lentamente e soffrire di più*.


sempre boni di core sti pretacci


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sempre boni di core sti pretacci


 La chiesa cattolica, basta guardare la storia senza paraocchi, è stata un'organizzazione criminale. Ha causato milioni e milioni di vittime.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, ci credevano realmente anche le alte sfere.
> Alcune cerimonie magiche praticate in segreto dai vertici delle SS (come quella dell'aria chiusa o densa), la teoria della terra cava (che doveva essere dimostrata da costosi esperimenti col radar), le spedizioni in Tibet alla ricerca del re del mondo, e tante altre cose lo dimostrano.


Mica ho detto che il vertice non ci credeva, anzi!
Intendevo dire che in senso generale, a livello di radice culturale, misticismo e spirito magico alla fine nascondevano con paramenti estetici molto allettanti quelli che in definitiva erano i soliti semplicissimi istinti animali. Questa "mascheratura" ha radice nel passato più remoto, ma pur sempre maschera è, come tutte le correnti ideologiche che fanno proselitismo. Tanto politiche quanto religiose.
L'arte di abbellire con fronzoli artigli e denti nacque col primo alito di coscienza umana, a causa del quale l'uomo cominciò a non sopportare più la propria bassezza. Non potendosene però affrancare, la vestì di belle parole e figure mistiche colossali.
Fantastica (se non fosse tragicamente vera), l'epopea dello spirito magico nazista. Fa pensare a Verne (che però qui e là ci azzecco pure), al Barone di Munchausen, eppure è accaduto tutto sul serio!


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mica ho detto che il vertice non ci credeva, anzi!
> Intendevo dire che in senso generale, a livello di radice culturale, misticismo e spirito magico alla fine nascondevano con paramenti estetici molto allettanti quelli che in definitiva erano i soliti semplicissimi istinti animali. Questa "mascheratura" ha radice nel passato più remoto, ma pur sempre maschera è, come tutte le correnti ideologiche che fanno proselitismo. Tanto politiche quanto religiose.
> L'arte di abbellire con fronzoli artigli e denti nacque col primo alito di coscienza umana, a causa del quale l'uomo cominciò a non sopportare più la propria bassezza. Non potendosene però affrancare, la vestì di belle parole e figure mistiche colossali.
> *Fantastica (se non fosse tragicamente vera), l'epopea dello spirito magico nazista. Fa pensare a Verne (che però qui e là ci azzecco pure), al Barone di Munchausen, eppure è accaduto tutto sul serio*!


Realmente incredibile! Pensare che nel ventesimo secolo potessero risvegliarsi forze tanto arcane.
Sicuramente affascinò e portò alla perdizione tantissime coscienze europee. E non solo tedesche. GLi ultimi ad arrendersi all'Armata Rossa fuori dal bunker di Hitler a Berlino, furono i giovani francesi della divisione SS "Carlo Magno".


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La chiesa cattolica, basta guardare la storia senza paraocchi, è stata un'organizzazione criminale. Ha causato milioni e milioni di vittime.


Mah, sai, si dice che chi ruba una mela è un ladro, e chi ruba un miliardo è un signore.
Si vede che per lo stesso principio chi uccide un uomo è un assassino, e chi perpetra stragi nel corso di secoli è un'Opera Pia


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Aprile 2009)

*........*

ciao. e' facilmente reperibile sul web una celebre foto di Ratzinger in divisa della gioventù hitleriana. in realtà, per me, non è una colpa nella misura in cui all'epoca i giovani tedeschi, italiani e spagnoli erano irregimentati tutti, e quindi obbligati a far parte di quelle organizzazioni.
quanto al rapporto cattolicesimo, oscurantismo, reazione è innegabile. nella misura in cui un'entità complessa e mastodontica come la Chiesa cattolica ingloba in se molte anime, non tutte controllabili. del resto, la dottrina della liberazione con la sua forte carica di giustizia sociale applicata e non solo blaterata, propugnata dai cardinali sudamericani, stroncati con durezza inusitata nientepocodimeno che da Woytila, emblema (secondo me erroneamente) di una Chiesa illuminata, ci danno la misura della difficoltà di generalizzare su un argomento così complesso. E' vero, c'è un mare di sporcizia. ma quale comunità umana ne è esente?


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Realmente incredibile! Pensare che nel ventesimo secolo potessero risvegliarsi forze tanto arcane.
> Sicuramente affascinò e portò alla perdizione tantissime coscienze europee. E non solo tedesche. GLi ultimi ad arrendersi all'Armata Rossa fuori dal bunker di Hitler a Berlino, furono i giovani francesi della divisione SS "Carlo Magno".


Lo sai, vero, che "seguaci" di Horbiger ce ne sono ancora oggi?
E che ancrora oggi esiste un'organizzazione a livello mondiale che difende la teoria della terra piatta?
La madre dei coglioni è sempre incinta, e spesso fa parti plurigemellari......


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mah, sai, si dice che chi ruba una mela è un ladro, e chi ruba un miliardo è un signore.
> Si vede che per lo stesso principio chi uccide un uomo è un assassino, e chi perpetra stragi nel corso di secoli è un'Opera Pia


 Purtroppo è vero... mi pare fu Stalin che disse: se uccidi un uomo è omicidio, se ne uccidi un milione è statistica.


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

*vero, purtroppo...*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Lo sai, vero, che "seguaci" di Horbiger ce ne sono ancora oggi?
> E che ancrora oggi esiste un'organizzazione a livello mondiale che difende la teoria della terra piatta?
> *La madre dei coglioni è sempre incinta, e spesso fa parti
> 
> plurigemellari*......
















Francamente no, ma non mi meraviglia...


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

Cracovia, 1943.
Una colonna di soldati tedeschi entra in un quartiere, e comincia un rastrellamento.
La maggior parte della gente viene radunata in strada, qualcuno tenta di scappare e viene ucciso.
Un prete riesce a fuggire, ma un ufficiale tedesco lo rincorre per i vicoli. La fuga spasmodica, alla fine, porta il prete a finire in un vicolo cieco, e l'ufficiale lo raggiunge, gli punta la pistola, sta per sparare, quando una voce possente interviene dall'alto:

"FERMO! SAPPI CHE QUESTO PRETE UN GIORNO SARA' PAPA!"

L'ufficiale, terrorizzato, arretra e fa: "Ma........ e io.....?"

"TU DOPO"


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cracovia, 1943.
> Una colonna di soldati tedeschi entra in un quartiere, e comincia un rastrellamento.
> La maggior parte della gente viene radunata in strada, qualcuno tenta di scappare e viene ucciso.
> Un prete riesce a fuggire, ma un ufficiale tedesco lo rincorre per i vicoli. La fuga spasmodica, alla fine, porta il prete a finire in un vicolo cieco, e l'ufficiale lo raggiunge, gli punta la pistola, sta per sparare, quando una voce possente interviene dall'alto:
> ...


Ha mantenuto la promessa!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Aprile 2009)

*.........*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Lo sai, vero, che "seguaci" di Horbiger ce ne sono ancora oggi?
> E che ancrora oggi esiste un'organizzazione a livello mondiale che difende la teoria della terra piatta?
> La madre dei coglioni è sempre incinta, e spesso fa parti plurigemellari......


questo è un argomento delicato, che mi affascina molto e sul quale ho letto tanto. ho però timore di parlarne perché potrebbe essere sempre preso per condivisone i certe idee. Non è così, almeno per me: è il fascino del romanticismo della sconfitta, struggente, doloroso ma on dignità, umano nel suo aspetto più vero.
I leoni morti di Saint Paulen, La trilogia sulla Charlemagne (che inizia in Russia e termina a berlino) di Sain Loup, le opre in francese di jean mabire .... e mi fermo. C'è una retorica di fondo che, lo confesso, mi prende parecchio. la causa era sbagliata, lo so, ma il modo in cui si porgono ha qualcosa di maledettamente eroico.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Francamente no, ma non mi meraviglia...


Beh, pensa che più di una sono le organizzazioni per la "difesa delle anime dei nani da giardino"...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Aprile 2009)

*.......*

Alce MM ho sbagliato replica: volevo replicare a Mm e la charlemagne, sorry.


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> questo è un argomento delicato, che mi affascina molto e sul quale ho letto tanto. ho però timore di parlarne perché potrebbe essere sempre preso per condivisone i certe idee. Non è così, almeno per me: è il fascino del romanticismo della sconfitta, struggente, doloroso ma on dignità, umano nel suo aspetto più vero.
> I* leoni morti di Saint Paulen, La trilogia sulla Charlemagne (che inizia in Russia e termina a berlino) di Sain Loup, le opre in francese di jean mabire* .... e mi fermo. C'è una retorica di fondo che, lo confesso, mi prende parecchio. la causa era sbagliata, lo so, ma il modo in cui si porgono ha qualcosa di maledettamente eroico.


 Ti capisco perfettamente, ma evito sempre anche io perchè essere fraintesi è un attimo.
Il pericolo vero però è fraintendersi da soli...


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> questo è un argomento delicato, che mi affascina molto e sul quale ho letto tanto. ho però timore di parlarne perché potrebbe essere sempre preso per condivisone i certe idee. Non è così, almeno per me: è il fascino del romanticismo della sconfitta, struggente, doloroso ma on dignità, umano nel suo aspetto più vero.
> I leoni morti di Saint Paulen, La trilogia sulla Charlemagne (che inizia in Russia e termina a berlino) di Sain Loup, le opre in francese di jean mabire .... e mi fermo. C'è una retorica di fondo che, lo confesso, mi prende parecchio. la causa era sbagliata, lo so, ma il modo in cui si porgono ha qualcosa di maledettamente eroico.


E Fulcanelli, lo studio della mistica nacosta nelle cattedrali gotiche?
Tutto questo è davvero affascinante, ma il pericolo è sempre che i coglioni non riescano a distinguere tra fantasia e realtà.

(un pò come accade oggi con "Amici" ed il "Grande fratello" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old giobbe (24 Aprile 2009)

Riporto la biografia del santo del giorno di oggi 24 aprile.


 


*San Fedele da Sigmaringen*​ Sacerdote O.F.M. e martire​ (memoria facoltativa)​ ​ Fedele, al secolo Markus Roy, nasce a Sigmaringen (D) il 1° ottobre 1577. Studia presso il collegio gesuita di Friburgo in Brisgovia (D) dove nel 1601 si laurea in filosofia. Negli anni 1601-1604 frequenta l'università di Friburgo; nel 1604 accompagna un gruppo di studenti in Italia.  
Il 7 maggio 1611 ottiene brillantemente la laurea in diritto civile ed ecclesiastico.  
Nel mese di settembre 1612 viene ordinato sacerdote.
Il 4 ottobre 1612 entra tra i cappuccini e inizia il noviziato nel convento di Friburgo.
Il 4 ottobre 1613 professione religiosa col nome Fedele.
Dal 1614 al 1618 studia teologia a Friburgo, a Fraunfeld e Costanza.

È guardiano del convento a Rheinfelden nel 1618-1619; superiore a Feldkirch nel 1619-1620; guardiano a Freiburg nel 1620-1621 e ancora a Feldkirch nel 1621-1622 dove assiste i soldati e i colpiti dalla peste.

Dalla Congregazione di _Propaganda Fide_ (appena istituita) ebbe l'incarico di recarsi nella Rezia, in piena crisi protestante. Le conversioni furono numerose, ma l'intolleranza di molti finì per creare attorno al santo predicatore una vera ondata di ostilità, soprattutto da parte dei contadini calvinisti del cantone svizzero dei Grigioni, scesi in guerra contro l'imperatore d'Austria. Più che scontata quindi l'accusa mossa a fra Fedele d'essere un agente al servizio dell'imperatore cattolico.

Il santo frate continuava impavido la sua missione, recandosi di città in città a tenere corsi di predicazione. _« Se mi uccidono _- disse ai confratelli, partendo per Seewis im Prättigau (cantone Grigioni) - _accetterò con gioia la morte per amore di Nostro Signore. La riterrò una grande grazia »_. Era poco meno d'una profezia. A Seewis, durante la predica, si udì qualche sparo. Fra Fedele portò ugualmente a termine la predica e poi si riavviò verso casa. All'improvviso gli si fecero attorno una ventina di soldati, capeggiati da un ministro, che in seguito si sarebbe convertito. Gli intimarono di rinnegare quanto aveva predicato poco prima. _« Non posso, è la fede dei vostri avi. Darei volentieri la mia vita perché voi tornaste a questa fede »_. Colpito pesantemente al capo, ebbe appena il tempo di pronunciare parole di perdono, prima di essere abbattuto a colpi di spada. Era il 24 aprile 1622.  

Fra Fedele da Sigmaringen fu beatificato da Pp Benedetto XIII il 24 marzo 1729 e proclamato santo da Pa Benedetto XIV il 29 giugno 1746.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti capisco perfettamente, ma evito sempre anche io perchè essere fraintesi è un attimo.
> Il pericolo vero però è *fraintendersi da soli*...


Io dico sempre: "scusate, ho sbagliato nel confondermi"


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Aprile 2009)

*..........*

immagina un film sugli ultimi giorni di berlino. Immagina ...


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Riporto la biografia del santo del giorno di oggi 24 aprile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il resoconto dell ultime parole, immagino sia stato redatto dai soldati che lo hanno ucciso, vero?
Ma quante cazzo di figure retoriche del genere sono nate grazie alla fantasia dei servi della chiesa? E tutti li a crederci, chiaramente.
Oh, per carità, qualcuno ci sarà pure stato, ma credo sia più facile che si annoverassero tra le fila dei Càtari albigesi o dei valdesi arsi sul rogo qualche secolo prima (ma anche nel '600).


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> immagina un film sugli ultimi giorni di berlino. Immagina ...


 Molto meglio che non lo facciano mai... certe forze è meglio lasciarle sepolte.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Molto meglio che non lo facciano mai... certe forze è meglio lasciarle sepolte.


Troppi imbecilli sono li che non aspettano altro che gasarsi per qualche causa esteticamente allettante.
(meglio che si sfoghino con il grande fratello)


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Aprile 2009)

*......*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Molto meglio che non lo facciano mai... certe forze è meglio lasciarle sepolte.


MM tu sei un fisico, sai bene che l'energia non puoi contenerla per sempre perchè prima o poi esplode in tutta la sua potenza. Questo è lo sbaglio: rimuovere, condannare e non accettare il contraddittorio tout court. In questo modo l'interlocutore passa da carnefice al vittima agli occhi della collettività. e desta simpatia.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> MM tu sei un fisico, sai bene che l'energia non puoi contenerla per sempre perchè prima o poi esplode in tutta la sua potenza. Questo è lo sbaglio: rimuovere, condannare e non accettare il contraddittorio tout court. In questo modo l'interlocutore passa da carnefice al vittima agli occhi della collettività. e desta simpatia.


Certo, ma finchè non si diffonde sufficientemente la conoscenza della storia, lo spirito scientifico e la coscienza umana, è tropo pericoloso giocare con certi esplosivi.
Non sono per la censura, per carità ma eviterei di creare intenzionalmente prodotti potenzialmente catalizzanti.


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> MM tu sei un fisico, sai bene che l'energia non puoi contenerla per sempre perchè prima o poi esplode in tutta la sua potenza. Questo è lo sbaglio: rimuovere, condannare e non accettare il contraddittorio tout court. In questo modo l'interlocutore passa da carnefice al vittima agli occhi della collettività. e desta simpatia.


Sono d'accordo. Ma storie come quella della "Carlo Magno" se raccontante veramente senza ipocrisie e reticenze, e senza essere inserite in un contesto più ampio, più che un contraddittorio potrebbero generare un fascino pericoloso.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Aprile 2009)

*........*

devo chiedervelo: se la Charlemagne avesse combattuto per i vincitori e fosse stata decimata dai nazisti in attesa dell'arrivo dei russi o degli alleati a berlino: stessi uomini, stesse vicende. sarebbe stata celebrata?


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> devo chiedervelo: se la Charlemagne avesse combattuto per i vincitori e fosse stata decimata dai nazisti in attesa dell'arrivo dei russi o degli alleati a berlino: stessi uomini, stesse vicende. sarebbe stata celebrata?


 Certo che si. Scrisse uno degli atti più eroici di sei anni anni di guerra.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Aprile 2009)

*.........*

E allora è proprio vero che la storia la fanno i vincitori. e qui chiudo, per amore di tranquillità.


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E allora è proprio vero che la storia la fanno i vincitori. e qui chiudo, per amore di tranquillità.


 E' sempre stato così... lo sapevano bene i romani.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> immagina un film sugli ultimi giorni di berlino. Immagina ...


come immagina?... ne hanno fatto uno bellissimo con Ganz (bravissimo): La caduta.
Dodici anni in dodici giorni. L'orribile epopea di Hitler, il capitolo piú terrificante della storia tedesca ed europea, è tutto racchiuso in quegli ultimi giorni di vita del Fuhrer e del Reich vissuti nel fondo di un bunker. Dal 20 aprile 1945, l'ultimo compleanno di Hitler, al 2 maggio del 1945, giorno della resa tedesca. La storia di quegli eventi tragici viene narrata dalla giovanissima Traudl Junge, la segretaria di Hitler, che rimase vicina a lui e al suo piú ristretto gruppo di uomini vivendo insieme nel bunker i giorni della fine.


----------



## Old mirtilla (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/2009/04/se.../sacrestano-svastica/sacrestano-svastica.html
> 
> 
> Questo è l'esempio dell'idiozia e di come la chiesa sia ridotta ai minimi termini.
> A questo prete lo prenderei volentieri a calci nel culo.


 
sono basita, veramente, nn ho parole! stanno proprio toccando il fondo...
Senza andare troppo lontano vi racconto cos'è successo alla mia migliore amica: ha un bambino di 8 anni che deve cominciare il catechismo a sett 09, così a gennaio telefona alla parrocchia davanti al suo lavoro (vicino alla quale il bimbo frequenta la scuola elementare) e chiede di iscrivere il bambino. Si è sentita rispondere che siccome lei come genitore nn aveva partecipato al "corso di preparazione alla catechesi" svoltosi qualche settimana prima lui nn poteva accettare l'iscrizione.
Così lei, alquanto basita, gli chiese di poter fare un incontro durante il quale "recuperare" questo corso, cioè compilare i _*QUIZ *_(?!?!?!), ritirare il materiale informativo e presentare l'iscrizione.....giustificandosi che lei abita fuori milano e nn aveva ricevuto quindio l'invito al corso da parte della parrocchia.
Le parole del prete sono state : *mi dispiace signora, ma per suo figlio non c'è più posto!*
View attachment 2658




Le ho consigliato di andare nella sinagoga più vicina.....


----------



## Old mirtilla (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> come immagina?... ne hanno fatto uno bellissimo con Ganz (bravissimo): La caduta.
> Dodici anni in dodici giorni. L'orribile epopea di Hitler, il capitolo piú terrificante della storia tedesca ed europea, è tutto racchiuso in quegli ultimi giorni di vita del Fuhrer e del Reich vissuti nel fondo di un bunker. Dal 20 aprile 1945, l'ultimo compleanno di Hitler, al 2 maggio del 1945, giorno della resa tedesca. La storia di quegli eventi tragici viene narrata dalla giovanissima Traudl Junge, la segretaria di Hitler, che rimase vicina a lui e al suo piú ristretto gruppo di uomini vivendo insieme nel bunker i giorni della fine.


 
ma anna....lo sai che la shoah nn esiste vero? l'ha detto anche Ahmadinejad.....e se lo dice lui è vero no??


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> come immagina?... ne hanno fatto uno bellissimo con Ganz (bravissimo): La caduta.
> Dodici anni in dodici giorni. L'orribile epopea di Hitler, il capitolo piú terrificante della storia tedesca ed europea, è tutto racchiuso in quegli ultimi giorni di vita del Fuhrer e del Reich vissuti nel fondo di un bunker. Dal 20 aprile 1945, l'ultimo compleanno di Hitler, al 2 maggio del 1945, giorno della resa tedesca. La storia di quegli eventi tragici viene narrata dalla giovanissima Traudl Junge, la segretaria di Hitler, che rimase vicina a lui e al suo piú ristretto gruppo di uomini vivendo insieme nel bunker i giorni della fine.


 Non hanno mostrato, ed hanno fatto bene secondo me, ciò a cui rock si riferiva.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> MM tu sei un fisico, sai bene che l'energia non puoi contenerla per sempre perchè prima o poi esplode in tutta la sua potenza. Questo è lo sbaglio: rimuovere, condannare e non accettare il contraddittorio tout court. In questo modo l'interlocutore passa da carnefice al vittima agli occhi della collettività. e desta simpatia.





Rocknroll ha detto:


> devo chiedervelo: se la Charlemagne avesse combattuto per i vincitori e fosse stata decimata dai nazisti in attesa dell'arrivo dei russi o degli alleati a berlino: stessi uomini, stesse vicende. sarebbe stata celebrata?





Rocknroll ha detto:


> E allora è proprio vero che la storia la fanno i vincitori. e qui chiudo, per amore di tranquillità.


.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E allora è proprio vero che la storia la fanno i vincitori. e qui chiudo, per amore di tranquillità.


Certo che la storia la fanno i vincitori, ma non basta il valore di chi combatte per far giusta una causa.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ma anna....lo sai che la shoah nn esiste vero? l'ha detto anche Ahmadinejad.....e se lo dice lui è vero no??


è pazzesco che un tipo simile, parlo di Ahmadinejad, venga ascoltato. questo sì che è pazzesco.
è un uomo potentissimo che con il suo stile casual caritas.. va in giro per il mondo a farneticare..
occhio perché è una stella in forte ascesa anche se molti tendono a sottovalutarne il potere...


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> è pazzesco che un tipo simile, parlo di Ahmadinejad, venga ascoltato. questo sì che è pazzesco.
> è un uomo potentissimo che con il suo stile casual caritas.. va in giro per il mondo a farneticare..
> occhio perché è una stella in forte ascesa anche se molti tendono a sottovalutane il potere...


Dissero parole simili di Hitler.........


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> come immagina?... ne hanno fatto uno bellissimo con Ganz (bravissimo): La caduta.
> Dodici anni in dodici giorni. L'orribile epopea di Hitler, il capitolo piú terrificante della storia tedesca ed europea, è tutto racchiuso in quegli ultimi giorni di vita del Fuhrer e del Reich vissuti nel fondo di un bunker. Dal 20 aprile 1945, l'ultimo compleanno di Hitler, al 2 maggio del 1945, giorno della resa tedesca. La storia di quegli eventi tragici viene narrata dalla giovanissima Traudl Junge, la segretaria di Hitler, che rimase vicina a lui e al suo piú ristretto gruppo di uomini vivendo insieme nel bunker i giorni della fine.


visto. bello.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dissero parole simili di Hitler.........


esattamente.
questo, tra l'altro, è pericolosissimo in un periodo storico/economico come quello che stiamo vivendo noi occidentali.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> esattamente.
> questo, tra l'altro, è pericolosissimo in un periodo storico/economico come quello che stiamo vivendo noi occidentali.


Beh, ma non dovevamo avvicinarci alla fine del mondo?
Certo non mi piace l'idea, ma non posso negare che i presupposti per una guerra globale non si stiano presentando. Mi dispiacerebbe davvero per i nostri figli.
Però, sai, non è detto: il mondo, quello che davvero muove i fili delle guerre, sta troppo bene per rischiare troppo grosso. Incrociamo "i diti" e speriamo bene, che la pigrizia per una volta abbia il sopravvento sull'imbecillità.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Aprile 2009)

*........*

ci tengo a ribadire che non intendevo fare alcuna apologia del nazismo e che aborrisco i suoi crimini. Purtroppo, lo ripeto, questo è un terreno minato, facile al fraintendimento. Grazie


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ci tengo a ribadire che non intendevo fare alcuna apologia del nazismo e che aborrisco i suoi crimini. *Purtroppo, lo ripeto, questo è un terreno minato, facile al fraintendimento*. Grazie


 Molte volte poi c'è anche malafede... comunque, non è facile parlare di queste cose senza essere fraintesi, hai ragione.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Molte volte poi c'è anche malafede... comunque, non è facile parlare di queste cose senza essere fraintesi, hai ragione.


Troppo spesso si rischia di sentir gridare "dagli all'untore" quando, pur non facendo apologia, si tenta di osservare la storia con visioni più ampie.


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Troppo spesso si rischia di sentir gridare "dagli all'untore" quando, pur non facendo apologia, si tenta di osservare la storia con visioni più ampie.


 Non dirmelo... quante volte mi son beccato del comunista o del fascista... e non sopporto nessuna delle due ideologie.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non dirmelo... quante volte mi son beccato del comunista o del fascista... e non sopporto nessuna delle due ideologie.



Perche' c'e' qualche ideologia sopportabile?


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' c'e' qualche ideologia sopportabile?


 La pigrizia esistenziale!


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La pigrizia esistenziale!


Hai ragione


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai ragione


L'esistempigrismo!


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'esistenpigrismo!


Vogliamo parlare noiasmologia cosmica applicata alla pigrizia?


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vogliamo parlare noiasmologia cosmica applicata alla pigrizia?


 La nostra bibbia sarà _Tre uomini in barca_.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

Questa sera nell'aula magna e bevi finchè puoi si terrà la il primo incontro di un corso approfondito su:

"Fanigottismo e fancazzismo", viaggio attraverso approfondimenti su nullafacentismo, ed analisi delle influenze nullafacentistiche della passivologia dormiente.
Gli iscritti all'ingresso verranno dotati di cuscini e plaid ove prendere appunti e fare esercizi pratici.
Partecipate numerosi


----------



## Old reale (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/2009/04/se.../sacrestano-svastica/sacrestano-svastica.html
> 
> 
> Questo è l'esempio dell'idiozia e di come la chiesa sia ridotta ai minimi termini.
> A questo prete lo prenderei volentieri a calci nel culo.


è un sagrestano, non un prete...e comunque cambia un casso...sempre da bruciare vivo (tanto nella bibbia c'è scritto occhio per occhio:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    è...


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> *è un sagrestano, non un prete*...e comunque *cambia un casso...*sempre da bruciare vivo (tanto nella bibbia c'è scritto occhio per occhio:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A volte a leggere la padania o il manifesto si trovano valutazioni decisamente più obiettive...


----------

